# blades&sonars



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Gonna go try this one in a few minutes @ milton,---------sonar........


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I know I rolled,foul hooked and lost a few nice eyes at Skeeter the other day. Wish I had something like that! Good Luck Man.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

That looks really nice. I like some of the little touches to the detailing. Is there any contour to the bottom of the blade?


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Ya, ST,Slippy,as a matter of fact it does flare at the bottom,if you were to look at it head on,it's more or less a triangular shape,but concaved from top to bottom of the forward portion of the bait,& lessens in degree towards the tail end of the bait. & it does buzz quite well on the lift. & even better yet I got 2 hits, or as it happened 2 rolls, on it today 'till dark at Milton! Out of 6 guys on the ice, where I was, that was as good of show as the rest! So I guess it works like the off the shelf lures& that's all you can ask for. I feel ok about that,for sure ---------sonar.........


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

So your sayin thats homemade? If so Ill take a couple. I had to bend the tail over to get the buzz out of them because I added the minnow head. The percentage on hook ups are in the vibby. I miss more fish on the cycada but less hits on the vibs.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

HEY ,Bob ,sorry they'er limited production .You know,makes 1,uses 1! that's the only 1 I got right now,like that. When I get time,I'll make you one just like it!--------sonar.......... P.S. IT'S 2-7/8" LONG that's longer than most blades are.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Very good looking bait.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Man Sonar, that thing looks awesome!


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Sonar, that looks really cool. It almost looks like a rattle trap. Is that a copper or brass body?


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

THANKS,GUYS for the compliment's! That is a brass skin,15 thou.thick, with a silver-nickle comp. filling,& weighs out at about 3/8 oz. X- 2-3/4" long. The brass& silver seem to work well together, when buffed-out,degreased, &then ditzler candy colors over it ,no base needed for that type of finish,for all it is.--------sonar........... Wow, did it ever snow???Messed up the "Big water perch"outing at Moggy. today! I was gonna try to go,but I aint marchi'n through that $#it! Too much for this ol'boy


----------

